# Brighton, MA - Company and Equipment for Sale, Cambridge MA



## patdmulroy99 (Nov 5, 2018)

Hello,

after 6 years in the business we are cashing in. Need more time for skiing lol.

We are selling all of our equipment, contacts, customers, company name and leads as a package.

All of our customers are in Cambridge MA. last year we did 75k in business.

All are residential, mostly snow blowing, with some larger lots and condo complexes.

Equip:

2003 Chevy 3500 HD diesel dump truck, super clean, only 36,000 miles (not joking)
9ft foot Boss plow for dump. Needs some electric repair>
Boss V-plow, works great.
2013 Honda Hs928 2 stage- works beautifully
2013 Simplicity h1524p- works beautifully
1990s Simplicity snow away 8 60mm (older 2 stage)- works
1990s Ariens 1124 pro- works

Snow blowers get oil change at beginning and end of season, sometimes one in the middle. We always used treated gasoline and stored with empty gas tanks. Very well maintained.

We also have maybe 25 Garant snow shovels and pushers, various specialty shovels, and a Chapin salt spreader.

Email me at [email protected]

We are looking for $25,000 for the whole package. we will make email introductions to all our former customers (about 50 residences) and provide you will a full list of leads, all in the city of Cambridge MA.

Thanks
Patrick


----------

